# Sight Tape Software for CBE 3-D Elite/Target?



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Am?*

Has anyone made sight tapes for the new CBE's with AM and printed them out yet? How do you do that and how did the tapes turn out? I am just wondering how you get the the tape to the printer and what in the print format gives you the line accuracy we are used to with the older software on
our desktops/laptops hooked direct to a printer.
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I have the AM program and it works great. It doesn't give you a sight tape though. I use TAP and it is right on. TAP is working on the printed yard marks. It's decimal system is 1/100 and that can be confusing when it say put your sight to 23.26 infact with the CBE that would be more like 26.07 because it is a 30 click equates to about 2 yards on my set up. The tape is good because it works on the distance not the clicks.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Has anyone made sight tapes for the new CBE's with AM and printed them out yet? How do you do that and how did the tapes turn out? I am just wondering how you get the the tape to the printer and what in the print format gives you the line accuracy we are used to with the older software on
> our desktops/laptops hooked direct to a printer.
> Thanks,
> Jbird


You email your marks to yourself in PDF and print that.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Jbird said:


> Has anyone made sight tapes for the new CBE's with AM and printed them out yet? How do you do that and how did the tapes turn out? I am just wondering how you get the the tape to the printer and what in the print format gives you the line accuracy we are used to with the older software on
> our desktops/laptops hooked direct to a printer.
> Thanks,
> Jbird


"No one" has printed a sight "tape" using AM for any sight except me. I am the one writing that external application and no one else has a copy of it. AM does provide the means to produce a sight marks PDF which can be emailed from your device and printed. Had hoped to have this completed much sooner, but my laptop decided it doesn't want to power up any more. Have a new one on the way and in the process of salvaging data from the old drive.

As far as the line accuracy - the program I'm writing will be no different than any of the others in that a whole lot will be dependent on the printer used. A 400 dpi printer is surely not going to give you the accuracy of a 1200 dpi printer.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Make sure you include a means of calibrating the printer Prag. AA has that feature and it's wonderful....they print a scale that is 4 inches long that you verify with a caliper and have the ability to offset either plus/minus for what size your printer actually prints.....very handy.

Ron



pragmatic_lee said:


> "No one" has printed a sight "tape" using AM for any sight except me. I am the one writing that external application and no one else has a copy of it. AM does provide the means to produce a sight marks PDF which can be emailed from your device and printed. Had hoped to have this completed much sooner, but my laptop decided it doesn't want to power up any more. Have a new one on the way and in the process of salvaging data from the old drive.
> 
> As far as the line accuracy - the program I'm writing will be no different than any of the others in that a whole lot will be dependent on the printer used. A 400 dpi printer is surely not going to give you the accuracy of a 1200 dpi printer.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> Make sure you include a means of calibrating the printer Prag. AA has that feature and it's wonderful....they print a scale that is 4 inches long that you verify with a caliper and have the ability to offset either plus/minus for what size your printer actually prints.....very handy.
> 
> Ron


Ron,
Will look into that, but not really sure what there is to calibrate.

Our sight is 24 turns per inch (tpi)

Now, looking at the data provided by AM we see that our marks look something like this:
15 yards 16.2
16 yards 16.3
....
30 yards 21.95
....
100 yards 68.75

Let's say we us the 15 yard as the starting point and "draw" a line at the start of our label and "name" it 15.

The difference between 16 yards (16.3) and 15 yards (16.2) is .1
.1 / 24 (tpi) = .004167"

So we advance the position of our print head .004167 inches, draw another line and name it 16.

We continue this process for every yardage, always using the position of the 15 yard mark as our starting point.

For 30 Yards
(21.95 - 16.2) / 24 = .239583
So to print the 30 yard mark we position the print head .239583" farther down the paper from the 15 yard mark

For 100 yards
(68.75 - 16.2) / 24 = 2.189583
So to print the 100 yard mark we position the print head 2.189583" farther down the paper from the 15 yard mark.

The issue with printer/print quality comes in when the line drawn by the printer is wider than the pointer on the sight.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*CBE and AM*

For the time being, I can use the preprinted tapes that come with the sights or the ones you buy from Lancaster and the numbers generated by AM. guess I'll have to re read how to read the graduations on the CBE. Question. If the AM mark says 22.50 do you just set the sight pointer to 22 and the elevation knob mark to 5 or do you have to set it to 15 (1/2 of 30)?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

There is a reason I stick to 24x20 scale sights. 

I did marks for some people with the CBEs with that funky thread. What a pain in the butt.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The Swami said:


> There is a reason I stick to 24x20 scale sights.
> 
> I did marks for some people with the CBEs with that funky thread. What a pain in the butt.


+1 Why mess with perfection? :wink:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> +1 Why mess with perfection? :wink:


That and you don't pay extra for your axis adjustment.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Why?*



pragmatic_lee said:


> +1 Why mess with perfection? :wink:


If you don't mind using a sight that shoots loose over time, buzzes, etc. there is no reason to change. I own Sureloc Supremes, Copper John Ants II's,
Shibuya 365's, and they ALL will shoot loose in time. As a matter of fact, any sight that has quick disconnect for elevation adustment with no lock down will
eventually buzz. The build quality and precision fit of the CBE's are without
equal. If they weren't I don't think Jesse, Reo, Braden G., and many of the 
other top field shooters would shoot them, sponsored or not.
Just saying......
Jbird


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

The Swami said:


> That and you don't pay extra for your axis adjustment.


The new sights include built in 3rd axis adjustment as standard.
Jbird


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

The Swami said:


> That and you don't pay extra for your axis adjustment.


Yes, you do pay extra.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Swami said:


> There is a reason I stick to 24x20 scale sights.
> 
> I did marks for some people with the CBEs with that funky thread. What a pain in the butt.


I haven't had a problem. Doesn't seem to be bothering Jesse, Shane and Braden either :wink:



The Swami said:


> That and you don't pay extra for your axis adjustment.


The new sight has the 3rd axis built in....also in the past the sights were machined tight and it wasn't needed....I had to play with my scope but that's about it


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Jbird said:


> For the time being, I can use the preprinted tapes that come with the sights or the ones you buy from Lancaster and the numbers generated by AM. guess I'll have to re read how to read the graduations on the CBE. Question. If the AM mark says 22.50 do you just set the sight pointer to 22 and the elevation knob mark to 5 or do you have to set it to 15 (1/2 of 30)?
> Thanks,
> Jbird


AM won't tell you 22.50 it will say 22.15 for the CBE. There are only 30 clicks so the highest decimal number will be .30. Where as the other sights on the market have theirs set for up 1-10 equating to a 1/100 scale.

Salami don't be a dinasaur like that Looney guy in your thinking. :wink:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Jbird said:


> If you don't mind using a sight that shoots loose over time, buzzes, etc. there is no reason to change. I own Sureloc Supremes, Copper John Ants II's,
> Shibuya 365's, and they ALL will shoot loose in time. As a matter of fact, any sight that has quick disconnect for elevation adustment with no lock down will
> eventually buzz. The build quality and precision fit of the CBE's are without
> equal. If they weren't I don't think Jesse, Reo, Braden G., and many of the
> ...


I've been shooting sureloc and shibs since 2004 and have yet to encounter this buzz thing you speak of. 

CBEs are definitely engineered well but they are a little primitive design wise. Very solid sight.

Jbird, remember all those top shooters have shot those other sights over the years when CBE was making sights.  

I still use my 6 year old surelocs along with my 4 year old Shib and my 3 year old Shib.

I see no reason to change them out. There is nothing out there that is going to make me better sightwise.

There are a lot of great sights out there by different companies. CBE is one of them, but they don't have the specs I want in a sight. Just preference. Same with Copper John. I don't like their axis adjustment design, but doesn't mean they are not a good sight.

I don't shoot something because the top pros shot it.  I can't afford to change sights out every couple of years.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Jbird said:


> The new sights include built in 3rd axis adjustment as standard.
> Jbird


That is good!! That is progress!!


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> Yes, you do pay extra.:wink:


 Ok, so my info is outdated!! I haven't had a reason to buy a sight for a long time.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Not on the New Elite Models*

The two 3-D Elites I just recieved came with the third axis and engraved sight scale standard. So does the new Target Elite model. I guess the old style cheaper models don't include this but what Field shooter would not buy the new style sights. The Elite model sights with all of the features are in the same price range of other top of the line sights. I am an end user and 
don't have a dog in this fight, I just recognize superb quality when I see it.
Jbird


----------



## hunter10 (Jan 4, 2005)

J bird,

I have used the CBE last year, just the quad target. Works well and is a fantastic sight. I just bought the elite target and have not put it though any program yet. The CBE is rock solid, i ran sight tapes off them for me and my wife and they were spot on. Swami was a big help in setting them up for us. I emailed AA (Perry Ratcliff) and he gave us instructions on how to do it.

Swami-do you remember?


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Jbird said:


> The two 3-D Elites I just recieved came with the third axis and engraved sight scale standard. So does the new Target Elite model. I guess the old style cheaper models don't include this but what Field shooter would not buy the new style sights. The Elite model sights with all of the features are in the same price range of other top of the line sights. I am an end user and
> don't have a dog in this fight, I just recognize superb quality when I see it.
> Jbird


No fight, I don't don't see the reason to buy a sight to replace a sight that works fine. See my post about buying and selling bows constantly.

I have 5 sights for my 5 bows and they work great.

I don't buy anything to replace something unless it does something extra and above what I already have.

I don't switch for the sake of trying something new if it doesn't offer improvement of the functionality.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Swami*

As you know I have 3 of the Shibuya 365 CP sights and they are definitely my second choice for a sight. I have had to periodically disassemble and adjust the tightness of two of the three I shoot. My wife's Shibuya 365 is buzzing as we speak and I can't cure it without messing up her setup and we have a
shoot this weekend (You have to take off the front bracket to access the set screws involved). You might take a close look at the CBE Elite model sights that just came out. I think they will prove to be very popular with Field Shooters. I looked at these very closely before I ordered. Being retired now I can no longer afford to change equipment like I once did. I believe these will outlast me. 
Jbird


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

hunter10 said:


> J bird,
> 
> I have used the CBE last year, just the quad target. Works well and is a fantastic sight. I just bought the elite target and have not put it though any program yet. The CBE is rock solid, i ran sight tapes off them for me and my wife and they were spot on. Swami was a big help in setting them up for us. I emailed AA (Perry Ratcliff) and he gave us instructions on how to do it.
> 
> Swami-do you remember?


Yes, I do.  I hope you kept the email.  It is a little more work than for me to get tapes for mine. 

No mistake, CBE is a great sight.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Jbird said:


> As you know I have 3 of the Shibuya 365 CP sights and they are definitely my second choice for a sight. I have had to periodically disassemble and adjust the tightness of two of the three I shoot. My wife's Shibuya 365 is buzzing as we speak and I can't cure it without messing up her setup and we have a
> shoot this weekend (You have to take off the front bracket to access the set screws involved). You might take a close look at the CBE Elite model sights that just came out. I think they will prove to be very popular with Field Shooters. I looked at these very closely before I ordered. Being retired now I can no longer afford to change equipment like I once did. I believe these will outlast me.
> Jbird


I've never had to tighten my sights yet, though I know others have had to. The only thing I have done is swap out the metal piece that moves up and down the threaded rod for vertical adjustment for a plastic piece that doesn't wear out the threads on the rod.

If I ever have a reason to buy a new sight, I will surely look at CBE and everything else out there. That might be a while.

My surelocs and shibs are going strong and I shoot high poundage at 5 grains per lbs.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

hunter10 said:


> J bird,
> 
> I have used the CBE last year, just the quad target. Works well and is a fantastic sight. I just bought the elite target and have not put it though any program yet. The CBE is rock solid, i ran sight tapes off them for me and my wife and they were spot on. Swami was a big help in setting them up for us. I emailed AA (Perry Ratcliff) and he gave us instructions on how to do it.
> 
> Swami-do you remember?


Yep, I used the CBE Quad Lite last year and generated a sight tape with AA just like you did. What I was missing was the ability to use numbers on the sight to set distances under 15 yards and specifically the bunny marks. This should be a breeze with the engraved sight scale and the new ability to generate numeric marks with AM. That is why I was asking above how to set the AM generated numeric marks on the new sights.

Jay


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Jbird said:


> Yep, I used the CBE Quad Lite last year and generated a sight tape with AA just like you did. What I was missing was the ability to use numbers on the sight to set distances under 15 yards and specifically the bunny marks. This should be a breeze with the engraved sight scale and the new ability to generate numeric marks with AM. That is why I was asking above how to set the AM generated numeric marks on the new sights.
> 
> Jay


Getting a engraved scale on the sight was important for them if they wanted a piece of the target archery market outside of 3D. Good for them!


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

hunter10 said:


> J bird,
> 
> I have used the CBE last year, just the quad target. Works well and is a fantastic sight. I just bought the elite target and have not put it though any program yet. The CBE is rock solid, i ran sight tapes off them for me and my wife and they were spot on. Swami was a big help in setting them up for us. I emailed AA (Perry Ratcliff) and he gave us instructions on how to do it.
> 
> Swami-do you remember?


I still have the email with the instructions if you don't.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Directions for Quad Lite & Earlier Sights*

I also have a copy of the instructions in a Word doc should anyone need them.
J


----------



## hunter10 (Jan 4, 2005)

Swami, I believe I have the email also but keep it just incase.


J bird, do you like running sight tapes or marks off your new elite CBE?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Jbird said:


> I also have a copy of the instructions in a Word doc should anyone need them.
> J


[email protected]
 I've just broke into the 20th Century and got a computer at home and got a copy of TAP last week. Next thing you know I'll have indoor plumbing.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Site Marks*



hunter10 said:


> Swami, I believe I have the email also but keep it just incase.
> 
> 
> J bird, do you like running sight tapes or marks off your new elite CBE?


I haven't done it yet. I am going to download AM to my wifes iPhone and
see how it goes. As far as I know there is no built in support for the new sights in any S/W except AM. I'll let you know how it goes. Will have to be next week as we have a shoot this weekend at Irving Bow Hunters.
Jay


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Jbird said:


> I haven't done it yet. I am going to download AM to my wifes iPhone and
> see how it goes. As far as I know there is no built in support for the new sights in any S/W except AM. I'll let you know how it goes. Will have to be next week as we have a shoot this weekend at Irving Bow Hunters.
> Jay


What is the scale for those?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*CBE Elite Sights*



The Swami said:


> What is the scale for those?


Scale is 30 clicks per turn and 16 turns per inch.

J


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Jbird said:


> Scale is 30 clicks per turn and 16 turns per inch.
> 
> J


I don't know why sight manufacturers can't use one standard. It would be much easier.

What is the advantage to having odd scales?

Well, besides not having good software support for them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Swami said:


> I don't know why sight manufacturers can't use one standard. It would be much easier.
> 
> What is the advantage to having odd scales?
> 
> Well, besides not having good software support for them.


How is the software support not good? :noidea: OT2 has a good match with them...and have since last year the same goes for the Hogg Father....and also the Axcell which all over finer adjustments. There is your advantage. :wink:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*I Agree*



The Swami said:


> I don't know why sight manufacturers can't use one standard. It would be much easier.
> 
> What is the advantage to having odd scales?


I agree for the most part. In the case of CBE they definitely did not want to
add a quick disconnect mechanism to allow you to disengage and freely run the scope bar up and down the block. To do that would have given up the primary quality that makes the CBE popular (dead nuts tolerances for vertical adjustment that never loosens). Knowing that they were going to keep this 
quality, they wanted to address the needs for rapid adjustment required by Field shooters who may move the sight from 15 yards to 80 yards in two successive targets. They settled on 16 turns per inch as the best compromise between between compatible movement and rapid adjustment.
20 turns per inch would have significantly slowed adjustments down.
Jbird


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

Can someone please send me the instructions??? 
I have the tek-hunter

Jason
[email protected]


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Jbird said:


> As you know I have 3 of the Shibuya 365 CP sights and they are definitely my second choice for a sight. I have had to periodically disassemble and adjust the tightness of two of the three I shoot. My wife's Shibuya 365 is buzzing as we speak and I can't cure it without messing up her setup and we have a
> shoot this weekend (You have to take off the front bracket to access the set screws involved). You might take a close look at the CBE Elite model sights that just came out. I think they will prove to be very popular with Field Shooters. I looked at these very closely before I ordered. Being retired now I can no longer afford to change equipment like I once did. I believe these will outlast me.
> Jbird


J-bird...can you tell me what to do to get rid of the Buzz in the shibuya please?

I have a fairly new one that makes a ton of noise...and I need to re-set the 3rd axis anyway...

Are there set screws to tighten up the block up underneathe the assembly that holds the scope rod?

i was just going to try and get it repaired under warranty...


----------

